# How to:.....



## tricci (Apr 26, 2018)

How to enter my models into this organization competition?...........or is it a competition or recognition of skill?

Tom


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

Do you mean the Group Builds ?
If so, go to the Group Build section in the modelling threads, and find the posts regarding the rules and photo requirements, which should give you all the info you need.
If you have any questions, start a thread in the general section in the Group Builds threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

